# converter/electrical problem



## maxxey (Jul 28, 2002)

When we plug our 2001 Shasta 5th wheel into house current only the microwave and A/C work.  None of the 12V lights work.  When we plug into the truck the 12V items do work.  We have never used the camper battery and it's not in the camper. Seems as though the converter is not converting the household current to 12V.  Could a fuse behind the mail rocker in the converter box be blown?  Would that cause the problem?  We don't know what to look for.  Could someone please help us out with what could cause this problem?


----------



## rv wizard (Jul 29, 2002)

converter/electrical problem

If the battery has been removed and you were trying to use the 12 volt apparatuses and by chance tried drawing too much current for the converter to supply you may have blown an internal fuse on the converter. You need to have a battery bank (has ample supply of current) in the rig and the converter will recharge this battery bank.

Mike, Amy, Ashley, Candi
2000 Gulf Stream Scenic Crusier on Spartan M.M. 330 hp. 6 spd. Allison
#3 & #8 NASCAR


----------



## Tntrvlr43 (Aug 8, 2002)

converter/electrical problem

Maxxey, had same problem on my Holiday.  Probably by now you have checked the fuses on the converter.  That was the source of my problem.  Dont know what blew them but was on my first trip out and was sitting in the dark trying to figure it out.  Just happened to find the automotive type fuses on the converter..

John & Betty
00 Alumascape 5er 34'
99 Ford F350 7.3 pwrstrk


----------



## Southstl (Aug 10, 2002)

converter/electrical problem

Did you find blown fuses? I am not real sure about RV chargers, but on some chargers I have worked on, there has to be a load (battery) for the output to even turn on. So if this is the case, you may have to connect a battery to the inverter, and then, with a volt meter, check the 12 volts before turning on the inverter (charger), and after turn on the inverter (charger). I will not get into all the part names, but if you did not find any blown fuses. Try this and let us know.

Steve

2001 f250 CC PSD
2002 Montana 5th Wheel
2 minature Dachshunds
http:// www.texasboomers.org


----------



## Memoryof3theMan (Aug 14, 2002)

converter/electrical problem

LISTEN TO RV WIZARD HE KNOWS HIS STUFF


----------

